# Toshiba Satellite BIOS



## reddirt (Oct 4, 2009)

I did a clean install of XP Pro on a Toshiba Satellite L305D-S5934 laptop that originally had Vista Home Premium. I have loaded all of the XP drivers and everything is running great except when I try to go into the BIOS setup. On the Toshiba splash screen it says to press F2 to enter setup but when I press F2 or any F key it hangs on the Toshiba splash screen. How do I get back into the BIOS setup? I plan on installing Windows 7 at a later time and I need to change the boot order to boot from CD. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this may help you http://michaelstevenstech.com/bios_manufacturer.htm


----------



## reddirt (Oct 4, 2009)

The BIOS is "Insyde H2 Bios" and every key combination I have tried doesn't work.


----------

